# Haunted Trail 2011



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I finally finished my haunted trail this year. I battled rain high winds, and my help being hurt three days til set up. I am ready for LONG break during the off season after last week lol. Here is a daytime video of the trail:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHO_ILH-rPI*


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool....I'm a trail haunter myself................


----------

